# WTF



## Hooked (31/5/19)

​


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/6/19)

We Talk Funny

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/6/19)

Why the face?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (1/6/19)

For the Win (Backwards)
What the Frolicking... 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (1/6/19)

WTF: what the voetsek






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## supermoto (1/6/19)

Wednesday Thursday Friday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/6/19)

whats the fracas ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (1/6/19)

Why The Fuss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/6/19)

Where's The Food?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (2/6/19)

Proteas

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Nadz1972 (3/6/19)

Want three females

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (3/6/19)

Adephi said:


> Proteas

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (3/6/19)

Working till four

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (3/6/19)

*W*iener Vape,* T*he Vape Guy, *F*ive Points

Three supporting vendors here on ECIGSSA 

@Rooigevaar , @BumbleBee , @Ashley

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (3/6/19)

In engineering: Where’s the fault?
Kids want pizza: Wait till Friday.
4x4 adventures: Where’s the Ford?
Browsing the net: Watching the forum.
On the beach: Watching the females.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/19)

What Tremendous Fun!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## JurgensSt (3/6/19)

Waiting For Friday
Wasting The Funds
We The Future

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (3/6/19)

Wall then floor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/6/19)

lesvaches said:


> Wall then floor


Sounds about right for a bottle of Tequila.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (3/6/19)

Weeds That Flourish @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (4/6/19)

where’s the food
water the flowers 
whack the flamingo

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ShamZ (4/6/19)

Wick that f*#$ker

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (4/6/19)

Christos said:


> Weeds That Flourish @Hooked



Quick thinking @Christos !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)

WTF

wow thats fantastic
where's the fire
well that's funny

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)

whiskey tango foxtrot
wheres the fries 
whose the freak

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (6/6/19)

@Silver this sounds about like you right?
Where's the Fries?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (6/6/19)

Chanelr said:


> @Silver this sounds about like you right?
> Where's the Fries?



So true @Chanelr !
lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (7/6/19)

I sent a Whatsapp to my late Mom and my brother happened to be with her, so he told her to reply, "WTF!". When she asked him what it meant, he told her it's nothing, it's just something that you say on Whatsapp. You can imagine my disbelief when I received my Mom's reply!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (7/6/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 168629
> 
> 
> I sent a Whatsapp to my late Mom and my brother happened to be with her, so he told her to reply, "WTF!". When she asked him what it meant, he told her it's nothing, it's just something that you say on Whatsapp. You can imagine my disbelief when I received my Mom's reply!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (7/6/19)

http://www.dumb.com/jokes/senior_texting

Texting Abbreviations for the Elderly:

ATD: At The Doctor's
BFF: Best Friend’s Funeral
BTW: Bring the Wheelchair
BYOT: Bring Your Own Teeth
CBM: Covered By Medicare
CGU: Can’t Get Up
CR: Can't Remember
CUATSC: See You At The Senior Center
DTAF: Don’t Trust A Fart
DWI: Driving While Incontinent
FWBB: Friend with Beta Blockers
FWIW: Forgot Where I Was
FYI: Found Your Insulin
FYI: For Your Indigestion.
GGLKI: Gotta Go, Laxative Kicking In
GGPBL: Gotta Go, Pacemaker Battery Low
GHA: Got Heartburn Again
GOML: Get Off My Lawn
GTG: Got the Gout 
HGBM: Had Good Bowel Movement
IMHMO: In My HMO...
IMHO: Is My Hearing-Aid On?
JK: Just Kvetching
LMDO: Laughing My Dentures Out
LOL: Living On Lipitor
LWO: Lawrence Welk’s On
MGAD: My Grandson’s A Doctor
MILF: Meal I'd Like To Forget
OMG: Ouch, My Groin!
OMMR: On My Massage Recliner
OMSG: Oh My! Sorry, Gas.
PIMP: Pooped In My Pants
ROFL CGU: Rolling On The Floor Laughing, and Can’t Get Up
RULKM: Are You Leaving Kids Money?
SGGP: Sorry, Gotta Go Poop
SUS: Speak Up, Sonny
TGIF: Thank Goodness It's Four (Four O'Clock - Early Bird Special)
TLC: Totally Lost Continence
TOT: Texting on Toilet
TTYL: Talk To You Louder
WAITT: Who Am I Talking To?
WIWYA: When I Was Your Age
WTF: Wet the Floor
WTP: Where’s The Prunes?
WWNO: Walker Wheels Need Oil

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (10/6/19)

Who's the flatulent?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

the real WTF

Reactions: Like 1


----------

